# mac os 9.04



## barbacane (11 Mai 2000)

Hello,

J'ai un chti probleme lié aux utilisateurs multiples de macos 9. Depuis l'installation de l'update 9,04, à chaque démarrage sur le panneau de connexion sur les différentes scéssions, il me balance le msg suivant : l'application connexion a quitté inopinément....
Malgré tout, j'arrive à me connecter à toutes les scessions. Seul probléme, il lui arrive de quitter un profil par caprice et de me renvoyer vers le panneau de connexion.

Merci


----------



## ficelle (11 Mai 2000)

à ta place, je ferais une clean install de mac os9, suivie d'une mise à jour en 9.0.4.
a+


----------

